# Um... so I have this pigeon. Help?



## pony (Sep 24, 2004)

I brought home a feral pigeon from my work site this morning. It had been walking around there for two days. I got tired of chasing the feral cats away from it, and decided to bring it home and see if I could figure out what it's trouble was.

It seems pretty healthy, in general. Lots of energy, totally alert, it can run like the dickens, but it can't seem to get more than a couple inches off the ground when it tries to fly. It's wings don't seem malformed or broken or in any other way messed up. It just can't rev them up high enough or something. No vroom. 

I don't know a darn thing about these birds. I have no idea what color it's poop should be, or what the heck a crop or a cere is. I'm talking clueless here. (Yes, I read the thread about how to examine a sick bird. It was mostly greek to me.)

I am reluctant to handle it much, because it's so scared of me. I don't want the poor thing to have a heart attack or something. When I -do- handle it, it makes a terrified "peeeeeeep!" sound, and flaps and fusses. 

I took a few pictures and threw them on a page here: http://pony.0catch.com/photos/pigeon/pigeonpics.html 
(The first photo even includes poop. which looks like pretty ordinary bird poop to me, but what do I know?) 

So far it hasn't shown interest in the wild bird seed or water that I provided it with, but I've only had it a couple hours now.

So. Now what?


----------



## AliBlack (Sep 8, 2003)

Hi there, just writing a longer reply to you, bear with me! Are you in the UK?

Alison


----------



## pony (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi... I'm in Tacoma, Washington. Pretty far from the UK.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Pony,


Welcome to Pigeons.com and thank you for rescuing the baby…the “peep” means he is still very young, under 8 weeks old ! Without being able to fly to escape predators and find food he would not have lasted long.

Now we know where you are with any luck one of us might be nearby and able to offer practical help!


This year I have found 4 babies in the state that you describe, young but fully developed and unable to fly but nothing obviously wrong. I concluded that they were just weak with hunger, one because she had not learnt to eat yet! I wormed them (in case this was the problem) fed them up and they soon regained their strength and could have been released once they were strong enough to fly, escape predators and search successfully for food. My advice therefore is based on my own experiences, but others may be able to add or correct me!

If you imagine a pigeon then think of the crop as a small empty balloon with the bit that you blow up running down the throat of the pigeon and the bit that blows up lying on its breast . When the pigeon is starving the balloon bit feels flat, as it fills with food it feels cushiony if the food is soft or like a Ty beanie baby if it has eaten seeds.

Its poops should be sort of khaki color or slightly darker, of the consistency of paint that has been squeezed out of a tube and with a little cap of white.

Small slightly watery dark green poops are a sign of starvation.

Put it somewhere safe and dry for the time being, with a measured amount of seed and water in a container that is as deep as your finger. Ideally the water should be the International Rehydrating solution which is made up by mixing a pint of warm water with half a tablespoon of sugar and half a teaspoon of salt, served at room temperature. Hold its beak gently in the water so that it either drinks or at least knows where the water is.

Leave it alone but not in darkness. A watched new rescue often will not eat, but left alone will do so.

If it won’t eat in the next two or three hours then I am afraid that you will have to hand feed it.

Soak some puppy chow in water until it is fluffy.

Talk to it reassuringly and wrap a towel round it lightly (too tight a wrap could suffocate a pigeon).

Assuming that you are right handed, place the index finger and the thumb of your right hand on either side of the beak and use your left hand to gently prise the beak open. Then slide the thumb and index finger of your right hand in a bit to keep the beak open. Use that opportunity to ensure that the mouth is clean and pink!

Then get a small piece of chow and poke it to the back of the pigeons throat. Don’t overload his crop with the first meal, just feed him a few pieces and see how he manages on those and how long it takes for the crop to empty. As as he progresses you can increase each meal until the crop feels like a ¾ filled balloon. The crop should always empty over night.

It would be a good idea to weigh it before you start so you can keep track of his progress.

Please let us know how you get along and if you have any problems.

Cynthia


----------



## AliBlack (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanks for that wonderful reply Cynthia, I'm trying to deal with a sick woodie and was finding it hard to find time to write the lengthy reply Pony needed.
Good luck Pony!
Alison


----------



## pony (Sep 24, 2004)

Thank you for the info. I need all the help I can get here. 

His poop is kind of cream colored with a blob of very dark green. 

I made some of the rehydrating solution and put it in the box with him. I attempted to do the beak-dipping thing, but he became quite upset, so I stopped. He did wind up splashing through the solution, so if nothing else, his feet now know it's there. 

I couldn't feel anything other than bird chest when I fondled his crop, (which he objected to strongly. I tried reassuring him, pointing out that I had at least bought him dinner first, but he wasn't impressed.)

I'll have to wait untill after I've had some sleep before making any more attempts at anything. I'm up past my bedtime, and really need to go to roost... um, bed. Working graveyard shift is for the birds. Uh, wait. No. Forget I said that. 

Right then. Goodnight. I'll check back in later. Thanks again!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I see his poop in the picture now. Small, but it doesn't ring any alarm bells. Nor does his appearance.

Perhaps if you sprinkled a few seeds outside the dish...they enjoy picking up and testing bits, that might make him realise that there is plenty in the dish!

Ali, brief answers are usually the most I can manage and I have so much less to do than you do!!! Hope the woodie is one that recovers.

Cynthia


----------



## pony (Sep 24, 2004)

The Insomnia Fairy has decided to camp out at my house, so I'm back.

I checked in on Oliver, (I have no idea why I chose to call him that, but he doesn't seem to mind.) and some seed had been scattered about in the box. He had also pooped a couple more times. (Same color and consistancy as the first one)

I tried cropping a feel, (ouch. sorry.) and he totally freaked again. I managed to get my hands around him finally and felt for the beanie baby thing, but I couldn't feel anything but ordinary bird chest again. So I don't think he's eaten anything yet. 

I held him with my hands holding his wings against his body for a while and spoke quietly to him, explaining why he was in my house instead of back in his parking lot, and once he seemed to have calmed down I opened my hands. He stood up on the palm of my hand and stayed there for quite a while as I continued talking to him. 

So I'll go pick up some puppy chow and grit, I suppose. I really do want to get the little guy into shape to go out on his own. The sooner the better, as my boyfriend is quite annoyed that I brought a "disease-ridden rat with wings" into our home, and we're surely going to die of some horrible infection now. *sigh*


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Pony,

A character in a Woody Allen film called pigeons "rats with wings" because he was afraid of them and because his girlfriend thought the pigeon was a good omen that would bring them good luck. Unfortunarely a lot of people forget that this was a joke. Sad, isn't it?

The majority of diseases that *some * of them carry are a threat to other pigeons, not to humans.

So please reassure your boyfriend! And the pigeon!

Cynthia


----------



## pony (Sep 24, 2004)

Okay, Oliver update.

I went to the pet store and picked up dove/pigeon seed and grit. In my sleep-deprived state, I forgot the bleedin' puppy chow. I was too exhausted to go back out when I realized I hadn't gotten any.

So. I put a dish of the seed and a dish of grit in his box with him, changed his reydrating solution stuff, and left him alone while I slept a little. When I woke up, the seed looked like he'd dug through it, there was some scattered around in the box. His crop feels like it might have a little something in it, but since I am so utterly clueless I can't be sure.

He's pooping more frequently, and now it has turned watery with green sludge. 

I'm not going to be able to get puppy chow untill tomorrow. Is there anything else I can try to give him? I have canned cat food, I have mealworms, I have bread... any suggestions?

He's gotten used to me handling him somewhat, he still fusses when I pick him up, but once I get him on my hand he sits quietly and doesn't freak out when I touch him.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Pony, 

The green sludgy poops often come when they haven't eaten. 

The tinned cat food will do in an emergency (not the meal worms...the bread is a good "filler" but doesn't have much nutrition in it for a pigeon).

You could also try soaking his seed in boiling water for half an hour and force feeding one seed at a time. Or if you have a grinder you could grind the soaked seed into a paste, roll it into pellets and feed one pellet at a time.

Frozen and defrosted corn or peas are good, but not tinned food as it has too many additives.

Cynthia


----------



## pony (Sep 24, 2004)

Cynthia, I don't know what I'd do without you. Thank you for being so patient with me.

I soaked some seeds and used my mortar and pestle to mush them, which was only halfway effective, but I don't have a grinder. I managed to get a tiny bit down him, but mostly we both wound up wearing it. I need three hands! 

I've got some frozen corn defrosting now, I'll try giving him some of that once we've both recovered from this attempt. 

One thing's for certain, he's still got plenty of energy. He led me on a merry chase around the apartment when he decided he'd had enough of the last "feeding session". 

I've upgraded him from the box to a big laundry basket, and made a "nest" out of a shallow ceramic bowl lined with paper. He seems to like it.

Oh, and I think my boyfriend has decided it's not the end of the world having him here. He's still grumbling about mites and fleas though.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

LOL, tell your boyfriend that pigeons don’t carry fleas and when they have mites (none of my rescues have had any!) they usually stay off us humans because we are so cold blooded and tasteless! 

BTW when I handfeed a pigeon I aim for a level tablespoon at a time. It is exhausting though, and I am so relieved when they start to feed themselves!

Cynthia


----------



## pony (Sep 24, 2004)

I'll pass that info on, and see what he comes up next with to grumble about. *grin*

I got six kernals of corn down Oliver before he started to struggle too much, and I was afraid of hurting him. But that's a lot better than nothing. I'll try for some more later. 

It really is exhausting, isn't it. I never would have guessed. Six lousy kernals of corn, and I was beat. heh. But if I can get him in shape to go back out on his own safely, then it's well worth it.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Try making a paste out of the corn and rolling it into pellets that are roughly twice the size of a kernel. Then you will probably be able to feed him twice as much for the same amount of effort.

Cynthia


----------



## pony (Sep 24, 2004)

I gave it some thought, and decided to just stick with single kernals. (the decision based on my poor luck with pasty stuff earlier.) I just got another six kernals down him, and he didn't struggle as much this time. 

I'm off to bed now, I'll check his crop first thing when I get up. Hopefully it will have emptied normally. *fingers crossed*

Goodnight, and thank you again!


----------



## pony (Sep 24, 2004)

I checked him over when I woke up today, and his crop seemed to have emptied just fine, so I went ahead and fed him again. It was a bit easier this time, he didn't fuss too much. I got almost a tablespoon of corn down him. 

I have to work tonight, but I'll pick up puppy chow on the way home and see if I can get some of that into him. 

Poops are still watery with green sludge, and boy does he poop a lot. He's a pooping machine!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

LOL, fortunately pigeon poop is just about the best compost there is so I scape it all up and put in in a composter...but I don't think any pigeon could poop more than my very own Sir Poopsalot!

Cynthia


----------



## pony (Sep 24, 2004)

Sir Poopsalot? *laugh* That's too cute. 

I live in an apartment, so I don't have much use for compost. heh.

I just got home from work a little bit ago, and gave the puppy chow a try. I let it soak up some water, then we went to it. He fussed a bit before I got started, but once I started feeding it to him, he mellowed out. I got a good tablespoon down him with relative ease. *whew* 

I wish I had a scale so I could do weigh-ins, but such is life.


----------



## vgri (Sep 7, 2004)

How is your pooping machine doing Pony? You can't leave us with no updates!!   
Violeta


----------



## pony (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey, a girl's got to sleep, ya know! 

Oliver's doing well. I think he's figuring out how to eat on his own! He's been picking at the seeds in his dish, and I'm pretty sure he's eaten some. (kinda hard to tell, since he winds up spilling them and pooping in them at least once a day) And his poop is getting a bit more solid now. Yay!

I wish I was better at judging the state of his crop. My fingers just don't seem to be very smart when I'm trying to feel what's going on there. *sigh* 

I soaked some puppy chow and put it next to his seed dish. If he eats some, I won't hand feed him before I leave for work in an hour and a half. If not, I'll make sure at least a few pieces get down him. 

I really wish I had more time at home, the poor little guy is alone an awful lot. But my schedule is rough. I work six nights a week.  I'm doing the best I can for him, though... and he seems to be coming along well.


----------



## vgri (Sep 7, 2004)

Wow! Six nights a week must be very rough! What a lucky guy Oliver is: You are making time for him in spite of the fact you are so busy. We are lucky too: thanks for taking the time to post for us!
Violeta


----------



## pony (Sep 24, 2004)

Aw heck, what was I gonna do; let him become cat food? 

(I feed those darn feral cats, too. They don't need pigeon for dinner!) 

He didn't eat any chow before I had to leave for work, so I fed him some. When I got home, he had spilled his seed all over the place again, so I couldn't tell if he'd eaten any. (I wish I had non-tippable dishes, but I don't have anything that is right for the job.) I fed him some more puppy chow a little bit ago. 

On the 'very good news' front, his poops are now what I would call "perfectly normal". Good sized, back to the right colors, and nice and solid. Yay! (Good heavens, who'd have ever thought I'd get excited over pigeon poop?)


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Yayyyyy!! Healthy poops are always good news!!!!


Checking the crop is actually a lot easier said than done. I can tell when a pigeon is absolutely starving and his crop is empty and I can tell when the crop is full, but when I am hand feeding I have great difficulty working out whether he has eaten any extras just by feeling the crop, so I have to go by the poop count ! I also do things like put down 5 peanuts only and wait to see if they disappear.

Cynthia


----------



## pony (Sep 24, 2004)

I left some puppy chow out along with the seeds for him when I went to bed, but as usual, he spilled everything and mushed it all up walking in it, so I couldn't tell if he'd eaten anything or not. 

I finally found something that might not spill so easily, it's the top of a plastic pitcher, and it's pretty stable. I put seed and a little puppy chow in that, we'll see what happens. I did hand feed him today just to make sure he had something in him.

He's been practicing his flying, which on one hand is a good thing, but it's a bit of a problem as well. My boyfriend is really unhappy with the thought of pigeon poop all over the apartment, and I can't say that I blame him. It's also bad because we have a lot of breakables sitting about, and no way to secure them. I'm going to have to shut him in the downstairs bathroom when I go to work so he doesn't run amok. (I tried covering his basket the other day to keep him in it, but he really freaked out.)

I'm happy to be helping the little guy, and I wouldn't change my mind if I had the choice to make over again, but I sure hope he gets into shape for release soon. He's using up all of what little time and energy I have. *wilt*


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Your boyfriend has been so patient, I think he is being very reasonable on this point.
I have a pigeon and a dove in my bathroom at night, it is the easiest room to keep clean. But please remember to keep the lid of the toilet down, pigeons have been known to fall in and drown. And remove any breakable bottles with contents that could be toxic to pigeons. I found my nail varnish remover broken one day...no harm done that time but it coould have been fatal.

Off to work now!  

Cynthia


----------



## pony (Sep 24, 2004)

Yep, I had the toilet closed, and there was nothing at all sitting out. 

I got home to a completely poop-spattered bathroom. He's obviously been practicing the flying. In fact, now every time I get hear him, he flips out and flies around like a mad bird. He seems to have gotten the hang of it quite well. 

I'm starting to think he's perfectly capable of eating, but is refusing to do so because he hates being in captivity. 

Now I need to decide if I should just let him go outside here, or haul him back down to work, where I got him. The biggest problem with taking him back there is that it's long past dark when I get there. It's not possible for me to get there before sunset, either. I don't know if he'd have trouble seeing/flying after dark or not. 

Argh. I don't want to set him loose too early, but the way he freaks out and flies about in a frenzy whenever I come near him now, he's going to get hurt. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

If he is a feral pigeon then I don’t think that being in captivity would in itself prevent him from feeding himself. I wouldn’t release until I was certain that he could feed himself and compete for food.

They are a bit naughty about being caught when they are flying free in the house. That is good, they learn to avoid predators that way. I worry about getting them agitated, when they start to pant in fear I leave them alone to recover. It is easier to wait until after dark to catch them.

Pigeons go to bed long before dark, so setting him free after dark, or even late in the afternoon, is not advisable. He might panic, get disorientated, crash or roost in a dangerous place.

He should be released into a flock in a quiet area where there is known to be food and water available. Ideally he should be taken to the release spot early in the morning and given a chance to get his bearings before release, although this has never worked for me as pigeons get so excited when they see a flock of their own kind.

I try to release early on Sunday mornings when it is quieter, I take the pigeon in a cat carrier which I set on the ground and let them step out in their own time.

Cynthia


----------



## pony (Sep 24, 2004)

Good Lord. I just -tried- to hand feed him. I had to stop because he was fighting so hard I couldn't hold him without hurting him. (using the towel trick)

I've never had a rescued animal react this way to me. He just gets more and more freaked out by me trying to pick him up or touch him at all. I don't get it. I've been totally gentle with him, I talk to him in a quiet tone constantly, I've never been anything but sweet to him, but he acts like I'm a scarier monster every time he sees me. 

He's even started pecking and biting when I put my hand near him, which of course doesn't hurt a bit, and I don't react to it at all. I just keep my hand there and keep talking to him until he realizes it's not making me go away.

Am I doing something wrong here, or did I just rescue a particularly difficult bird?

And how do I get the little poophead to eat if he won't let me hand feed him without breaking a wing or something? I even tried cooking up a stew of puppy chow and seeds, but no dice, he's not interested. 

Gads, this is exhausting. I'm up way past my bedtime dealing with this stuff. Any ideas, anyone?


----------



## pony (Sep 24, 2004)

Holy Toledo, I think I'm going to faint from shock. The tricky little bugger ate some seeds! He did! 

I rearranged things in the bathroom a bit so his dishes were away from his basket. I refilled the seed and water dishes, put the "stew" there just in case he changed his mind, and when I checked in on him, he had definitely eaten some seeds. 

I should have been in bed two hours ago, but I've been anxious over mister birdbrain. Now I know he's eating, I'm going to bed. 

*collapses with relief*


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm happy for you and the bird! I know it can get very tedious when the little ones are reluctant to eat and drink on their own. You've done well, and thank you so much for helping this bird!

Terry


----------



## evepin (Sep 22, 2004)

Gosh - wished I lived closer to Tacoma! I just ordered a 50 lb bag of pigeon grit, and my little rehab pij passed away two days ago......guess I can use the grit as driveway sand this winter.

Hope your pij does well - they really are very interesting to watch, and I love that cooing sound they make. I'm afraid I can't offer much advice - I'm a newbie pij rehabber myself (with only one experience that didn't end up very well). But best of luck, and keep us posted!

Ev


----------



## pony (Sep 24, 2004)

Well, Oliver definitely got the hang of eating, he consumed huge amounts of seed, moderate amounts of water, as well as some grit since yesterday morning.

But his aversion to me only got worse. Every time I opened the bathroom door to check on him and change his water and stuff yesterday and this morning, he would freak out and fly around like a mad bird, crashing into the walls in a panic. *sigh* After the second episode this morning, I gave up. He was going to break a wing or something the way he was going berserk, so I waited untill he landed in his basket, threw a towel over it, (which led to more hysterics) and took him out onto the patio.

I took the towel away and went and sat in a chair, and he immediately flew up onto the patio table. Then he flew up onto the wall. After a moment of looking around and bobbing his head like crazy, he took off and flew up up UP to the roof of the next building. 

He walked around up there for a few minutes, then took off again, flying across back to our roof. He peeked over the eaves at me, then disappeared from my view.

I left a bunch of his seed scattered on the patio by the wild bird feeder just in case he stays close. 

I hope he does okay. I see other pigeons over on the roof of the building where he landed quite often, so I know there are some around. I hope he finds them quickly.

I know I probably let him go too soon, but he was so upset all the time being here. I was so afraid he was going to hurt himself. 

I'm actually pretty upset over this. I've rescued a lot of animals, (mostly feral cats) and Oliver is the first one that ever reacted to me this way. All the others have relaxed and accepted me. Oliver just got more and more afraid of me. I don't understand why.

Well. Anyway. Thank you for all of your help, folks. I appreciate it. Send some good thoughts Oliver's way and wish him well, could you?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Oh, dear, I know exactly how you feel! I had a litte collared dove that was literally battering herself to death in the house. In the end I decided that she stood a better chance of survival if I released her prematurely in my garden where she had food and water available than if I kept her indoors.

Oliver has had a good rest, he is eating and drinking and there is food available for him if he hangs around. He has a lot more going for him that most fledgling pigeons. However, it will be really great if you see him again and I hope that you will alert us when you do!

Cynthia


----------



## pony (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks. I do hope he stays close by at least for a while. I'll be checking the seed supply on the patio and keeping it stocked for him just in case.

I'll let you know if I catch sight of him again.


----------



## pony (Sep 24, 2004)

You guys won't believe this. He just came back!

I was just about to go out onto the patio for a smoke, and flap flap flap there he was! He ate a bunch of seeds from the pile I'd left out, then walked around the patio a bit looking at stuff. I tried to slip out real quiet so I wouldn't scare him, but when I stepped out he flew over the fence.

But now I know he's ok, and I'm going to keep that pile of seeds there so I know he'll have plenty of food if he isn't finding his own. 

This makes me very happy.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is wonderful news! I am so pleased!

Cynthia


----------



## pony (Sep 24, 2004)

This totally made my day. My boyfriend even thought it was nifty. *grin*

Now that I know he's still hanging around, I'll be more fastidious about changing the bird bath water daily so he'll have plenty of fresh water to drink as well. 

Hooray for Oliver! *happy dance*


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

They know where to find that food 

I have one who has been coming round for years - he flies to me, I put food down, but he has an invisible line I must not cross - if I do, he vamooses pretty quick

john


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Pigeons are just so sweet and so smart. Wait until he'll bring a few friends over for a meal, and of course his mate  

Reti


----------



## pony (Sep 24, 2004)

We just got home from getting my boyfriend a new tattoo, (my birthday present to him) and I checked the patio. Sure enough, the fresh pile of seed had a big dent in it, and there was new pigeon poop. hehehe. I have a feeling I'll be seeing more of my little friend.


----------



## pony (Sep 24, 2004)

Oliver has been coming by twice a day, in the morning and early evening. I just sat and watched him eat his dinner. He looks a little skinny to me, and his poops are a bit runny again. Is there anything I can put out for him that will give him a nutritional boost? I left some soaked puppy chow out, but he wasn't interested in it.

Also, anybody have any ideas how I can cat-proof a wall? Our neighbor's stupid cat keeps jumping up on our patio wall, he just scared Oliver away a few minutes ago. I can't put up barbed wire or anything, the building manager already said it wouldn't be allowed. But if there's anything non-injuring that would deter the feline, I'd like to do it as soon as possible. Stupid cat. Hmph.


----------



## Izzy (Sep 17, 2004)

Hi there Pony and Oliver! Just wanted to reply to let you know I've soooo enjoyed reading this thread. Oliver is a lucky little pigeon to have found you. Oh and this line? 


> I tried cropping a feel, (ouch. sorry.)


 totally cracked me up, but then again, I amuse quite easily, but a fabulous pun, just the same.

I'm new to this pigeon world myself, 3 weeks tomorrow, woohoo! I should get an anniversary dinner or something, sheesh. Friend found 2 hatchlings and I became their new mom. Anyhow, I so can relate to what you were saying about not knowing what a crop is, hell, the last time I even heard that word was when my ex asked where my riding crop was and then we...uh, well, that's a whole different story.

Oh, back to your last question. I'm nowhere near the pro, but definitely a bonafide amateur and I was thinking that it wouldn't hurt for you to mix some stuff into the seeds, like coating the seeds. I found this stuff at my local Petsmart, Prime, which is in a little white container and is a fantastic vitamin/mineral supplement thingie. I'm not sure how much you would use, so maybe the pro's could jump in here and advise.

I would think if you just made Oliver's seed into "super" seed, the extra nutrition would be very helpful.

As far as 'cat proofing' a wall. When I lived in San Francisco, I lived in apartment that had a small yard enclosed with a brick wall. I also have two pittbulls and that is probably the "best" cat proofing solution I could give ya. 

Good luck and please keep us updated, I look forward to your next post.

Izzy

btw, I'm actually from Tacoma myself, but living in St. Louis now.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Fot the cat, you could try the cat deterrent sprays or sticky tape. Cats hate that.
You can find them both at the pet store.

Reti


----------



## pony (Sep 24, 2004)

Izzy; I think the pittbulls would scare poor Oliver worse than the cat!  

Good idea, superseding his diet by super seeding his diet. I'll look for the supplemental coating stuff. Thanks! 

Reti; Unfortunately, sprays and tape aren't very effective for outdoor use here in the Pacific Northwest. Too much rain. I think I need something I can build onto the top of the wall to make it too difficult for the cat to land on it when he tries to jump up there.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

How about aluminum foil. Cat's hate to walk on it.

Reti


----------



## Izzy (Sep 17, 2004)

Pony, you are probably right, I wasn't seriously thinking you should actually purchase a pittbull anyhow, lol!

But, just to show you that they can get along quite well, if introduced at an early age. Here's my little Misty walking Sheba last week. 

Good luck with Oliver and please keep us posted on how he's getting along.

Izzy


----------



## pony (Sep 24, 2004)

Reti; I don't think that would help. The cat needs only take a step or two on the wall to get over it onto our patio. I need a way to block it from landing on the top of the wall to begin with. 

The wall is 5' high and 6" wide on top. I think I need to come up with a design for some kind of mini-fence to put along the outer edge of the wall, sticking out so it can't scramble up and over. Along the lines of what the military does on their fences with razor wire, only with plain wire instead. 

Izzy, that picture is too adorable. Cuteness overload sirens are blasting! Woop! Woop! 

Ollie has been here this morning, I didn't see him, but the scattered seeds and telltale pigeon poo are conclusive evidence.


----------



## pony (Sep 24, 2004)

Oliver has been hanging around off and on all day today. Twice he's even landed on the patio and eaten while I was sitting out there. The slightest noise makes him fly for his life, though. Poor skittish little fella.

I just saw on the bag of seed that I bought for him that it is "fortified" with vitamins and other nutrients. Should I still get an additive, or would that be overkill?

As for the cat issue, I did some searching online, and there are ways to cat proof a wall like mine that shouldn't be too difficult to do. The only problem is buying the materials. I'm broke. But as soon as I can scrape together a bit of money, I'll try to make the patio a safer place for my little feathered friend.


----------



## pony (Sep 24, 2004)

Quick update: 

Oliver is looking really good! He's gained a lot of weight, and his poops are perfect. He comes by several times a day to eat. The cats haven't been jumping up on the wall quite as often, I've been scaring the heck out of them when they do, so maybe they're too nervous to do it now. 

Yay for Oliver!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi,

Just for your info.....a very good cat deterrent is one of those "super soaker" water guns. A good face full of water once or twice can really put off a cat.

Glad to hear Oliver is doing so well.

Linda


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for the update, pony.
I am so glad he is doing so great. You are taking good care of him and he knows it.

Reti


----------



## Maria (Jun 10, 2004)

haha.. Pony, you're hilarious! How's Ollie doing?


----------



## pony (Sep 24, 2004)

I don't see him often, since I'm not around during the day now, (my hours at work got changed to dayshift) but once in a while I catch a glimpse of him on the patio, and the seeds and cracked corn I put out every morning are always pretty much gone at the end of the day. So I guess he's doing fine.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks for the update! I often think of you and him.

Cynthia


----------



## pony (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey, Cynthia! Good to see you again. 

I've been seeing a large flock of pigeons winging around the neighborhood recently, I'm hoping he's hooked up with them, and just pops over here for his meals. I'll keep putting food out for him as long as he keeps coming to eat. (I just hope he doesn't start bringing a bunch of friends, I can hardly afford to feed one pigeon, much less a whole gang. heh.)


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

What a wonderful update!! I haven't been following up with this story but I had a look at the pics and he is a cute squeaker (young pigeon)

Glad he is doing well and are able to spot him once in awhile.


----------



## Maria (Jun 10, 2004)

hey that's great. He's probably still around, and definitely bringing company too.


----------



## pony (Sep 24, 2004)

*Another Update*

Oliver is still coming by every day to eat... and for the last couple of weeks, he's been bringing his girlfriend along. Looks like I have 2 pigeons now. *grin*

Ah, young love... ain't it grand?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What great news.
Aren't pigeons sweet?
My Andrew was coming on my balcony with his mate for two and a half years, every single day, at least once a day.
Now, he and his mate live in my apartment permanently. You might consider doing that when they get old.

Reti


----------

